# New product review system



## JBroida (Jan 23, 2014)

We just started a new review system on our website and would love to hear what you guys have to say. One of the cool features of our new system is that reviews post to our facebook and twitter pages, so more of you will be able to easily see what other customers have to say about our products. Anyways, we'd love to hear what you guys have to say, so if you have a chance to stop by and write a review, that would be great.

Thanks.

-Jon


----------



## Chef Andy (Jan 23, 2014)

Very cool. I'm planning on getting my first carbon thru you so I'll be sure to post a review when I do.


----------



## stereo.pete (Jan 24, 2014)

I threw up a quick one for you Jon.


----------



## JBroida (Jan 24, 2014)

thanks so much


----------



## greasedbullet (Jan 24, 2014)

Threw one up there too. Seems great,


----------



## bishamon (Jan 25, 2014)

And I'm back from the dead. 
Updated site looks good, and those kagekiyo are probably going to pull me in. It looks like the entire handle is lacquered (including near where the blade is inserted), thereby fending off water from the wood at the front like a horn bolster would?


----------



## JBroida (Jan 25, 2014)

hey... long time no see... still out here in SoCal?
The gesshin kagekiyo hanles are entire laquered, but where the tang is inserted, there is no lacquer in that direct area. However, that part of the handle is sealed, so no water will seep in.

The lacquer is also pretty tough... i have a couple in my personal collection and they have resisted scratches and wear very well so far (my personal ones are some of the first ones to ever make it to the US, so they've been in use for a while... i even let some chef friends borrow them to play around with). They are pretty cool.

If you're still in the area, stop by and say hi. I dont know if we had a store when we last talked.


----------



## bishamon (Jan 25, 2014)

I'm back here now, not sure if the shop was open yet. I think it was before I took my trip to Japan, so that was 2011. I plan to stop by at some point for sure, I just don't get much north of Orange County too often. 
A petty knife with those handles would be cool. And I'm pretty sure I need a kiritsuke gyuto. And maybe a matching smaller gyuto. And a yanagi lol. Or maybe what I need is some self control 
Out of curiosity, what region are those coming from?


----------



## JBroida (Jan 25, 2014)

sakai


----------



## Ruso (Feb 3, 2014)

Good thing you can still post without FB account  I found the text area to be a little bit small. I had to write it in Word and the C&P it there.


----------

